# Does anyone know this Autosleeper Dealer



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Just wondering has anyone has visited or bought from this Autosleeper dealer :-

Motor Plus Derby <<

They are a relatively new Autosleeper only dealer and do seem to have some keen prices and very knowledgeable and enthusiastic sales people ....but I would like to hear about any experience of them from members....if you have visited their showroom or bought what sort of reception or deal did you get?

If you don't wish to post do please PM me ...

Mike


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Mike,

I first noticed them with ads for new A/S vans on Autotrader 3 or 4 months back.

I formed the impression that they're car dealers that have branched into motorhomes.

That's a bit odd for A/S who normally go for well established motorhome dealerships. There've been a few car dealers who have adopted , how shall I say, less mainstream converters, especially continental brands but they must have something I would've thought or A/S would've passed by.

SDA


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> I formed the impression that they're car dealers that have branched into motorhomes.


Hi SDA

Well that is exactly how they described themselves to me...so no criticism there...they also said that wanted to get into the motorhome market place and choose to do it with AS as they represented a quality product with a good reputation...so I can't argue with that either :wink: They do have a vehicle in stock that I am interested in.

I hope someone who has dealt with them or has just been in the showroom to kick a few tyres can say what sort of impression or deal they got.

Mike


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

spykal said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > I formed the impression that they're car dealers that have branched into motorhomes.
> ...


Living in motorhome dealer no mans land I've bought one van from a dealership 250 miles south and one from a dealership 70 miles west and I'm convinced that using a local dealer (preferably on your doorstep) is the best way to go. Never mind if they're a bit more expensive, they'll be better value long term.

As we're moving to the South Cheshire/Staffordshire border area I'm fairly convinced already that the next van will come from Spinney. Luckily they're agents for A/S, A/C, A/T, Compass, Swift, Bavaria and Frankia so there's a fair choice.

Mind the other weekend we bought a bottle of toilet blue for £9.99 at Leisure Sales, just down the road from Spinney and when we browsed the Spinney shop they wanted £11.99 for the same stuff. So they seem a tad expensive.

SDA


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Motorhome Dealer*

I would concur with SDA's advice however I purchased our current Van from a dealer 5 miles away. "Brownhills" they went bust or closed the branch.
Replaced by another dealer that has also gone in just over 12 months.

Steve


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi SDA

I could not agree more ..buy local if you can. My local AS dealer is really good but the Derby dealer has the van i am interested in immediatly available. The fact that I live only 10 minutes from the AS factory means that the dealer aspect does become a little less important ... the AS service center is second to none and the spares dept at the factory will, in my experience, bend over backwards to help if you get stuck for a part....

So I am still looking for any insider info on Motor Plus Derby <<... tonight if possible :lol: :lol:

Mike


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

spykal said:


> Hi SDA
> 
> I could not agree more ..buy local if you can. My local AS dealer is really good but the Derby dealer has the van i am interested in immediatly available. The fact that I live only 10 minutes from the AS factory means that the dealer aspect does become a little less important ... the AS service center is second to none and the spares dept at the factory will, in my experience, bend over backwards to help if you get stuck for a part....
> 
> ...


It doesn't happen to have VW power does it Mike?

SDA


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi SDA

No it is a Peugeot and as part of the intro talk about why they chose to go with Autosleeper as a supplier was that AS do feature VW base vehicles for many conversions and at Motor Plus they specialise in VW . It seems that Motor Plus are a specialist Independant VW dealer... whatever that means :roll: ... I have just looked around the outside of their premises on Google Street Level, it seems to be a big place ( situated under a multi story car park :wink: ).

Mike


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

spykal said:


> Hi SDA
> 
> No it is a Peugeot and as part of the intro talk about why they chose to go with Autosleeper as a supplier was that AS do feature VW base vehicles for many conversions and at Motor Plus they specialise in VW . It seems that Motor Plus are a specialist Independant VW dealer... whatever that means :roll: ... I have just looked around the outside of their premises on Google Street Level, it seems to be a big place ( situated under a multi story car park :wink: ).
> 
> Mike


Broadway?

Oh BTW we've just booked a week or so away on the Isle of Wight and we're meandering down there (hopefully from our new abode) and we've booked an overnight at Broadway CC site so I can at least say I've seen the A/S facory. :wink:

SDA


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi SDA

In fact they have two that I am interested in and one of them is a Broadway. 

If you have not been to our neck of the woods before you will, I hope, enjoy your stopover ( it really could do with a longer stay :wink: ). 

Broadway village is a very picturesque place and the CC site is about a brisk ten minute walk away. Some quite nice pubs and restaurants too , they can be a bit £££ . My connection to Willersey, the pretty Cotswold village where the Autosleeper factory is goes back a long, long way... my ancestors (from the1650s) came from there and now we live in the next parish.

Mike


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

spykal said:


> Hi SDA
> 
> In fact they have two that I am interested in and one of them is a Broadway.
> 
> ...


Ah so your ancestors must've known Zebedee? :lol: :lol: :lol:

It must be good to have that sort of connection to an area. We've only been living here in North Yorkshire for 15 years or so, but we've made some very good friends and know virtually everybody in the village. It's going to be a big drag leaving the place, especially to move to somewhere that we have no connection to at all.

SDA


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Ah so your ancestors must've known Zebedee? :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol:

Yes Andy, I remember that when I was a lad my Grandad used to talk about Zebedee. :lol:

Mike

I bet he will be along in a minute... he bounces up all the time...it's the spring


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi The Dealer you are referring to is in the centre of Derby and as you say is in the basement of a multi story car park.
As we park there when we go to our dentist in Derby we have had a look around. To be honest we were not impressed with the set up. The site is very compact with little outside space so parking to visit the dealer may mean using the car park above. I was told that they would only take AS MHs as part exchange but I don't know how true that is as it was another dealer that told me. I do know that their sales at the NEC in February were poor compared to the other AS dealers.

I am not in a position to comment about the service you may get from the dealer but although we live in Chesterfield, only about 18 miles away we bought from Hampshire and Dorset Motor Caravans. 
As you say where you buy your AS is less important than some other brands because you can always go back to AS for repairs / warranty work. This is what we do.

I am going to dentist in Derby on tuesday if you want me to check anything out for you.
Chris


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My comment would be if they have what you want at the price you are willing to pay then buy it.
You have the enviable position of having your warranty work done at the factory, so why worry about the dealer.
You could of course phone the factory and ask if you can do this and what is the feedback if any they have about them.

cabby


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris

Thanks very much for the comments.

It is a difficult choice to make, local dealer or distant one...there are some things that do make one think about going to a distant one ...a good deal and good service after purchase are both important. Luckily our nearest AS dealer has a high reputation so that may well be worth paying for :wink: .

By the way you have a Broadway don't you...could you spare a moment to read this post:
 >> My other recent question << about water filling on the newer AS models.

Thanks

mike


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Mike
I have already responded to your water question.
Bye the way AS are bringing out a rear lounge Broadway. We saw one at the factory and it looked very nice.
Layout more like a caravan with choice of either seating all round or centre chest of drawers with built in table.
I think it will be launched at the NEC.
If you are not in too big a hurry we got a very good deal when ordering our Broadway last October.
Regards Chris


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Patchworkqueen said:


> Hi Mike
> I have already responded to your water question.
> Bye the way AS are bringing out a rear lounge Broadway. We saw one at the factory and it looked very nice.
> Layout more like a caravan with choice of either seating all round or centre chest of drawers with built in table.
> ...


Ohh so you have  I just walked in and read this one first :wink:

Thanks for the help.

Mike


----------

